# Eaton County 8



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is a beauty that came from Eaton Cty. It was taken by smithb39 from this site. Great lookin buck!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

nice job Chris !!!


----------



## vancegg (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice mount, I think I'm gonna go with you next time. If there's a next time.


----------

